# Very new guy in need of help



## jjbat89 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey guys just wanted to introduce myself and seek out some help. I know for many my questions might seem so stupid, but bear with me... I have this huge vacation coming up in a couple months. It?ll be the trip of my life and wanna look my best. I?ve tried and failed with the gym so it seems I need some extra help.
What?s the best beginner cycle? Any reliable suppliers? I?m 26 5?7 and 156. Hoping to gain some solid 15-20 lbs (I?ve heard it?s possible)
Thanks!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome, sorry but anabolic steroids are not the answer it's all about your diet.


----------



## brazey (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## botamico (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you reach your goals. Prince is right, it's all about your diet . I'm 2 inches taller than you and weigh 205 lbs. I don't think you should have too much of a problem reaching your goals. Browse through some articles, try some different diets, and hopefully,  you'll find the one that works for you.


----------



## Ratgut (Jul 12, 2018)

welcome


----------



## Herbert Sward (Jul 16, 2018)

Welcome! Totally agre with others. To reach your goals is a question of finding a diet plan that fits you(your metabolism counts). You must combine a right diet with the set of exercises to hit the goal! Also, you should be doing some core full body workouts. Try to find it on forums. Lookup here, for example: https://steroidssaleguide.com/full-body-30-min-circuit-bodyweight-workout-plan-3-days-a-week/.


----------

